# New ferret - now have 3



## Ninjagoth (Jul 21, 2014)

Left to right Neeps, Tatties & Haggis


----------



## Lisa68 (Feb 26, 2013)

Ferret Maths hey lol,

Lovely boys, how old are they x


----------



## Ninjagoth (Jul 21, 2014)

Hi

Haggis & Neeps are now 5.5 mths old & Tatties is approaching 6 mths.


----------

